# Do you have Pet Insurance on your Golden(s)?



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Just wondering how many people have pet insurance on their Golden(s).


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I have VPI and I have had to make several claims. I am still trying to figure out if it has paid for itself yet or not. The one thing that eases my mind is that if anything ever did happen (god forbid) then I would not have to worry about the money part.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I haven't voted on the poll because i don't want to tempt fate. Quinn is insured, and as yet no claims - having said that he's only four months old - so there is plenty of time. Holly is not insured now, she was insured until she was 9 and then the insurers put so many exclusions, mainly because she had ruptured both cruciates at 6 months old - and made the premium so expensive that it was just not financially viable to do it. If anything major happened, we would find the money from somewhere even if it meant remortgaging the house!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't have it but have thought about it. I've just never really looked into it that miuch.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't have any yet. It's funny to read this post because I've been searching on the forum for info today and am starting to do some research.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_I have VPI on both Millie and Pearl. I am VERY happy with it._


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_I have VPI on both Millie and Pearl. I am very happy with it._


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

I have VPI. Already put in one claim , & now Indy has to have surgery to remove a gland andenoma on her eye soon . Soo glad we got it.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_OOPS :doh:_


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i have Pet Plan.. have not had to make a claim but got it for the sole reason that Sam's parents were not clearanced and i worry about genetic conditions like hip dysplasia. Pet Plan covers all genetic issues and its for a very reasonable cost.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

I just got $438 back from Sam's $680 claim. Certainly welcome!


----------



## Max Fischer (Jan 20, 2008)

Which plan is better? Does VPI cover HD?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just bought some 2 minutes ago....


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

*I wish I had it!*

My husband and I were just discussing this. I won't bother getting it at this point, but....I sure wish I had it right now.

Samson (9-months)
Shots, check ups, hearworm meds & flea meds
Surgery on right hip
Soon to have surgery on left hip
Taking him in today for weird growth on his testicle
Needs to be neutered later this year.

Delilah (5-months)
Shots, check ups, hearworm meds & flea meds
on going UTI...lab costs
anitbiotics for 5 weeks for UTI (cost us about $300 for just meds)
Still has UTI so now further test to be done.
Will need to be spayed later this year.

I WISH I WAS RICH OR HAD A POLICY THAT COVERED THEM!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

VPI does not cover hereditary defects... there are only i think 2 that i have found that do, one of them is Pet Plan which i have, and the other... i'm sorry i don't remember the name of that one... just google it, thats what i did to find it. 

Charlie06, which one did you end up going with??


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> VPI does not cover hereditary defects... there are only i think 2 that i have found that do, one of them is Pet Plan which i have, and the other... i'm sorry i don't remember the name of that one... just google it, thats what i did to find it.
> 
> Charlie06, which one did you end up going with??


missmarstar......

Thank you so much for the info. I went with the same one as you.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm waiting for the information in the mail. I feel so much better now that I got insurance for Charlie. I know we would NEVER be able to afford thousands of dollars in vet bills. Hopefully we will never need it but at least I know it's there.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

*Need more choices......*

I have Petplan insurance on both of my boys. I've made claims on Oliver who is 2 1/2 but none on Nygel who is 10 months.

I will add that I have had some allergy related problems with Oliver that has required some extensive vet bills for testing. When I took out my insurance the company paid 80% while I paid 20%. After the first year (and using the plan), the policy changed to 70/30 with no change in premium. As at January 1, 2008, the policy changed to 60/40 with no change in premium. I was advised by the company that IF I don't use the plan, my policy could be reinstated to 80/20. Hmmmmmmmmm
I need the insurance but feel like cancelling but they would NEVER take him back on if I changed my mind. ****** if I do & ****** if I don't.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I have VPI on all my dogs and let me just list the reasons why:

Peanut (maltese) $2000 dislocated knee cap that was pinned, paid in full

Madjul (my hurricane katrina rescue Maltese) $2500 swallowed tampon, paid 90%

I do not believe in the routine care that they try to sell because if you can't pay for routine care a dog may not be the best thing to own, but I am a believer in surgical/accident and double cancer waiver care. I enrolled Harley yesterday (must be 6 mo) $22.00 per month.......

I can never complain about the cost of pet insurance


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I will definitely get pet insurance on my next dog, whenever that happens. My last 2 dogs both had expensive emergency vet treatments. Jack had surgery to remove an infected gall bladder and numerous follow-up visits to his internist (weekly to start, gradually increasing to 2 times/year). And Gage had emergency tests and surgery. Jack's initial surgery was $4,500, and Gage's hours in the ER were about $3,500. So pet insurance would have been a huge help. Mila is too old, at 9 years, to qualify.


----------



## dancingstorm (May 5, 2008)

I have a 'supreme' plan policy for my goldies with an english insurance company called pet plan. They have been fantastic to date they have paid out over £47,500 for joshua & £13,000 for Summer, :wavey:


----------



## Dakotablue (May 14, 2008)

*Thank God for Pet Insurance ! I am insured with a FANTASTIC english insurance company called 'Pet Plan' I have had to claim for all of my 'boys' £ 20,000 so far ! ................................... :doh:*


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Pippa is on Purinacare insurance here in Canada. We've made many claims as they cover routine care (vaccination, heartworm test, hw meds, blood profile, spay, etc.) I'm not sure they've made money from us this year.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had VPI since Brooks was about 6 months. As he came to us at 2 months with juvenile pyoderma (and it was treated at our vets), that was in his history so they excluded that whole category of problem (which meant all hot spots too) for about 6 months after I joined....until I got a letter from the vet saying there had been no recurrence since he had it as a small puppy. So now I have no exclusions.
I used to buy the routine care rider, but dropped it this year. I still carry the double cancer coverage. My policy costs about $20 month and covers 90% of vet services. 
I haven't "gotten my money back" from my premiums, but just reading about other people's vet expenses makes me realize that it is likely someday I will.
By the way, the other company that people probably were trying to think of is called Embrace.


----------



## SLIPPER (May 2, 2008)

Pet Plan over here. Didn't get it in time for Time who's a cavilier (thinks hes a goldie) with dickie ticker but all the rest have full cover Learnt my lesson with Tim - his heart tablets cost me £90 a month.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

I have VPI and fortunately have no had to make a claim on it(all her genital rash issues had started before we had the insurance so it doesn't cover them). I am glad to see othres who have VPI and used it are happy with it though!
Phil & Amber


----------



## DebraS (Nov 8, 2010)

I had VPI and it paid $9000,00 of the $32,000. 2 major surgeries, radiation and Chemo. I would probably go with Pet Plan next time. I have heard great things about it from a Vet in California.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm interested in getting an accident & illness plan from VPI, but do you guys think routine care insurance is worth it?


----------



## sweetness (Oct 26, 2009)

When Walter was a puppy, I looked into pet insurance, and found the normal premiums to be $25 per month. I almost pulled the trigger on the deal, but I decided to open a mutual fund and deposit $25 into it every month. That was 16 months ago, and we're just over $450.

It's a little risky for the first few years, but after a few years of accumulating $, the balance will be mine to use at my discretion. I won't have to worry if the insurance will cover it, and there won't be a deductible. 

Walter turns two years old next month, so knock on wood, if we don't have anything major come up, I should be ready for anything that may come up. Overall, it's riskier than getting full blown pet insurance, but if nothing major happens, I should be able to buy thousands and thousands of tennis balls.


----------



## gillsmithy (Dec 2, 2007)

Our vet runs his own scheme. You pay a monthly premium and for the first consultation of any illness or course of treatment. Further treatment, operations medicines etc are free. Yearly checkups and jabs plus monthly worming is also free.


----------



## P00rColl3geBoi (May 17, 2011)

I have Embrace...I've only used my claims for her vaccinations and it's been paid 100%.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I had PetPlan for a couple of months and did a bit of research and decided that if I just put money into an account every month, the need for insurance would not be there.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

jweisman54 said:


> I had PetPlan for a couple of months and did a bit of research and decided that if I just put money into an account every month, the need for insurance would not be there.



Unless of course your dog needs emergency surgery say, 4 months after you start your savings account, and you have nowhere near the amount of money required for the vet bill. 

Or for people who have multiple pets, what if one dog clears out the savings with a procedure, and another dog then has something that needs vet attention?? 

Just food for thought and a great argument for pet insurance. I am a huge proponent of having insurance.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Unless of course your dog needs emergency surgery say, 4 months after you start your savings account, and you have nowhere near the amount of money required for the vet bill.
> 
> Or for people who have multiple pets, what if one dog clears out the savings with a procedure, and another dog then has something that needs vet attention??
> 
> Just food for thought and a great argument for pet insurance. I am a huge proponent of having insurance.


 
Ditto for me!!!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I just signed up for it last week. Vet said today it is a good idea for the first couple of years in case something shows up
Signed up with Emrace


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

We had pet insurance for Maddie. Her last 4 months of her life our vet bills were over $5000 - it was then I was particularly glad we had pet insurance as I didn't have to worry about how we were going to pay for her care.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Radarsdad said:


> I just signed up for it last week. Vet said today it is a good idea for the first couple of years in case something shows up
> Signed up with Emrace



It's a great idea in the first couple of years, before anything can be considered pre-existing and not be covered. Then it's a great thing to KEEP the coverage into adulthood and senior years when more health issues tend to pop up.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We've made many claims in his first year of life. Insurance has paid out double than what we've put in.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

We are in Ontario Canada and have PetCare. I really dislike this company!!!!!I had basic coverage for the first 6 years and then upped it to more comprehensive plan. What I find now is that anything I submit, they reject saying it is a pre-existing condition. So for example Seger was treated for a limp due to strained muscle when I had the Basic plan. That goes under a musculoskeletal condition. Then he seemed to be stiff and so we started him on Cartrophen. That was rejected as they considered it a "pre-existing" condition, even though it is a totally different reason than the treatment for limping. I have argued endlessly with them that the same symptoms can be reflective of very different conditions - but no go! I submitted $1700 in charges for Seger and got 0 back! Having said that, I submitted $1800 for Oakley and got $1500 back. Because Oakley had absolutely no issues until the last year or so. Every once in awhile I think about cancelling - but then think what if something major does happen and I need the coverage? Their deductibles are high too. If I were to do it again I would go with a more advanced plan right from the start so I don't get caught in the "pre-existing condition" trap. My total premiums are about $150/month. I am thinking of cancelling Seger's coverage because he has had so many issues I basically have little left that would not be pre-existing. Maybe I should keep my money, put it aside and heaven forbid something serious happens I would use savings, credit line or VISA. 
It is a big decision that I think you have to weigh out. 
Carol


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes I do have it. I chose the option that I have not made any claims, although I tried but learned something very important. Pet Plan deductible is per injury or illness. Scout had two incidences when she was a puppy and both were under the deductible, but combined were not because they were separate events. I still carry the insurance though, what's $19/month over her lifetime to several thousand for a major incidence? She's a very active dog.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I forgot the deductible was per injury or illness, and raised my deductible to $200 when I switched from VPI to PetPlan. So, unless something big happens, I won't be filing any claims. Most minor problems are resolved with one vet visit ($35), a test ($20) and some medicine (less than $40).


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

If I were working, I'd probably get pet insurance. As it is, we can barely afford the health insurance on us. My parents both had serious cancers so I'm not willing to risk having no coverage. I just pray I don't really need it.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I've had pet insurance since I brought Beamer home. I went with petplan.


----------



## sweetness (Oct 26, 2009)

$19/month for the life of a pet that lives 12 years is $2,736. But that is without any compounding interest. Put that $ into a mutual fund each month for 12 years, and you very well could end up with 7-10K. Plus there would be no deductibles or copays; it would just be your money to do with what you may. 

It is a risk, but the chances of a major surgery are greater much later in your dogs life...after you've accumulated big $ in his fund.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

sweetness said:


> $19/month for the life of a pet that lives 12 years is $2,736. But that is without any compounding interest. Put that $ into a mutual fund each month for 12 years, and you very well could end up with 7-10K. Plus there would be no deductibles or copays; it would just be your money to do with what you may.
> 
> It is a risk, but the chances of a major surgery are greater much later in your dogs life...after you've accumulated big $ in his fund.



I have recently had at least that 7-10K vet bills the past few years

3 years ago Cuinns bill for his ER stay was 5k 
Last year Bings surgery was close to 10K 
and this year in January one of Shalvas bills was $6800 and the other $1200 

while 7-10K vet bills used to be unheard of, they are now more the norm as veterinary technology and testing has improved. 

when you talk about your compounding interest over the 12 years you are assuming that you would not have a need for the money... 
for a long time I felt the same about putting money aside but honestly vet care has gotten so expensive that I just this year decided to insure all of my dogs. I don't expect to make money I just want to not worry


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

sweetness said:


> $19/month for the life of a pet that lives 12 years is $2,736. But that is without any compounding interest. Put that $ into a mutual fund each month for 12 years, and you very well could end up with 7-10K. Plus there would be no deductibles or copays; it would just be your money to do with what you may.
> 
> It is a risk, but the chances of a major surgery are greater much later in your dogs life...after you've accumulated big $ in his fund.


 
I used to think that way, until my bill two weeks ago for my 4 year old Brady ran almost 6k! ... and then when I was signing his surgical releases, I had to sign whether or not to put a DNR on him or pay an additional $400 to rescuscitate him if there were complications until they could reach me after already spending the 6K to get him well. 

It scared me how if this was six months earlier or six months later, I might not have had the money to for surgery to save a healthy dog that ate something he shouldn't have. I was also told that the clinic that does this surgery does at least one daily - very common surgery - especially if you have a golden.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Is is the consensus, VPI?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Feldenak said:


> Is is the consensus, VPI?



A great site to check is Pet Insurance Review - comparison of VPI, ASPCA, etc. and click the names of US pet insurance companies on the left side. VPI has the lowest average rating of 7.3. Pet Plan USA and Embrace are two that have average ratings over 9. I have Pet Plan policies for both my dogs and found them to have the best bang for the buck of all the companies I researched.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for that review site!


----------



## sweetness (Oct 26, 2009)

Shalva said:


> I have recently had at least that 7-10K vet bills the past few years
> 
> 3 years ago Cuinns bill for his ER stay was 5k
> Last year Bings surgery was close to 10K
> ...


Well yeah, it's absolutely a gamble. Also, let's face it, Goldens can incur greater vet bills than other dogs. Could be genetics, owners who don't hesitate for a second to fork over big $ for their loved pet, it could be some hyper-energetic sport oriented dogs just get hurt more often...kinda like how finely tuned pro athletes get hurt more often that regular folks.

I echo the sentiments that we need a thread that outlines what each pet insurance company will actually pay out for a big vet bill. Is it 100%, 50%, somewhere in between? From my (not good) experience with people insurance, the actual payout is nowhere near 100%, and would explain just how insurance companies make money.

I suppose if they paid out 100% of every claim, they would either go out of business, or charge super high premiums.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

sweetness said:


> I echo the sentiments that we need a thread that outlines what each pet insurance company will actually pay out for a big vet bill. Is it 100%, 50%, somewhere in between? From my (not good) experience with people insurance, the actual payout is nowhere near 100%, and would explain just how insurance companies make money.



It would be hard to make a thread like that because each insurance company has different "tiers" of coverage that offer different payout amounts. For instance, I have Pet Plan USA for both of my dogs. I have a $200/accident/illness deductible, then 100% is covered after that. I could choose to pay a little less each month and only have 80% or 90% covered after my deductible. I also have the option to have a lower $50 or $100 deductible, but would be paying more monthly for that. And I could also do any combination of those... $50 deductible with 100% coverage, $100 deductible with 80% coverage, etc, etc..


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 17, 2011)

It can be but It's not necessary, I guess


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I just purchased some online yesterday for Lola. I bought it from Petplan. They had good feedback. It costs $300.00 a year for Lola with their gold plan- the best one.(Lola just turned one year old a couple of days ago). I think it is important because many people get in the situation where illness brings you to the decision of "can you afford to keep the pet alive"... . I do not want to have to make that decision- and as insurance is something most of us have on things we charish- why not our beloved pets as well? It works out to only 20 something dollars a month- a couple of coffee drinks I can do without if you want to look at it that way.


----------



## BJoy (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you for this tread! We are moving to the states in few months and will be looking for pet health insurance. What is the age limit of the dog in order to get insurance? Joy will be one year old at the time we arrive in the states. Do we have to do some vet health screening for her before we get it? Thank you


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I did not invest in pet insurance for Flora thinking it would be too expensive for me. Flora ended up having a $1700 surgery before she turned 1 year old and hot **** did I regret not getting insurance.

The next dog I get I am definitely investing in pet insurance.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

BJoy said:


> Thank you for this tread! We are moving to the states in few months and will be looking for pet health insurance. What is the age limit of the dog in order to get insurance? Joy will be one year old at the time we arrive in the states. Do we have to do some vet health screening for her before we get it? Thank you


it all depends on which company you go with and the age of the dog. she can't have any pre-existing conditions either. there are also deductibles that have to be met yearly. i have had two different plans for izzy of which i have cancelled both. if you do a search on line, you will find mixed opinions on having pet insurance. the rule of thumb that i have read is that if you can put aside x amount of dollars per month in case your pup will need surgery, etc. then buying pet insurance is not worthwhile. others on the forum will disagree. so basically what comes down to is that if you can afford to pay for a medical incident then the insurance may not be for you.

this is strictly my opinion.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I just looked at the ad for the Cabela's insurance on the GRF banner. I get a discount on another company but since I have been looking...all I have found out is comparing one pet insurance to another is like comparing apples to oranges. The forum idea is a good one for a person stronger and with more patience than me.


----------

